# Computer won't turn on



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

One of my computers will not turn on.

It is on a surge protecter along with a printer and a second computer. Had a power outage-circuit breakers tripped. Reset the breakers and the one computer would not turn on with the power button.

Suggestions on what and were to look appreciated.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I've had this happen on quite a few client's computers over the years. 

A surprising amount of them was the power switch sticking. If it's stuck in, the computer won't try to start. If it releases, but sticks when you press it, the computer will start to power up and then shut off in about 10 seconds. (Tap on the case around the button with the plastic handle of a screwdriver to get by).

I've also had a number of them turn out to be power supplies. One was a motherboard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Try this: unplug it & then (with no power source) press and hold the power button for 20 or so seconds. 
Then plug it back in. And try to boot. 

Reply back with every beep (they make patterns, such as 3-2-1) or light you can see/hear...

I'll help you.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. 

Will be Monday before I am back at that computer. Will update as to how things go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds good... Make & model, too, please.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Update: Evidently the PSU is dead. Found info online for testing and it failed.

Dell Optiplex GX240


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

oneokie said:


> Update: Evidently the PSU is dead. Found info online for testing and it failed.
> 
> Dell Optiplex GX240


You should be able to use a multimeter, and check the pins for voltage...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

System board has much of the same symptoms.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

If it is a laptop, this is a very common problem on some laptops. Try this: Disconnect power source and then remove the battery. Then press and hold in the power key for 30 seconds. Plug in power cord and turn on. Then replace battery. In some cases the laptop will only work after you replace the battery so try turning on again after the battery is in if it did not already start up. This process discharges electrostatic build up. 

I have had to do this on one of our laptops a number of times. Works!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

It's not a laptop. Google shows a 12-year-old tower. Newer than most of my laptops.

Peg


----------

